

High-Speed Pool and Billiards Video Clips - Tomte
http://billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/index.html

======
tomblomfield
As a weekend project, some colleagues and I built a computer-vision pool-ball
tracker a few years back.

[https://gocardless.com/blog/hacking-on-side-projects-the-
poo...](https://gocardless.com/blog/hacking-on-side-projects-the-pool-ball-
tracker/)

Would be awesome to use a high-framerate camera for this.

------
jessriedel
Even for folks who know a lot of the basic physics in billiards, there is
surprising depth. For example:

[http://billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/new/HSVB-34...](http://billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/new/HSVB-34.htm)

------
eric_h
As somewhat of a billiards enthusiast, I stumbled upon this site a few years
ago. The biggest result of this was the discovery of "throw" and the ways that
it can come into play (both intentionally and unintentionally). Once I learned
how to control it, I started being able to make shots that I had once thought
were impossible.

Many of these videos helped me to improve my intuitive understanding of the
physics of the game, and made me a better player as a result. Thanks Dr. Dave!

------
underyx
I was pretty disappointed after seeing that this is not billiards being played
with a few second time limit for each shot.

~~~
Bud
You can find that here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goWNDC8sdrw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goWNDC8sdrw)

